# Private Message?



## Loox (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi, i´m new on UKM , but not in forum. But why i cant send private Messages?

greets

Loox


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 14, 2014)

You have to be a member for a month and have 25 forum posts.


----------



## Bear89 (Mar 28, 2012)

U have to be a member for so many days and post so many posts. Check forum membership levels too see


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Loox said:


> Hi, i´m new on UKM , but not in forum. But why i cant send private Messages?
> 
> greets
> 
> Loox


What reason could you possibly have to send a private message when you don't know anyone one here? *wink wink*


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

ableton said:


> What reason could you possibly have to send a private message when you don't know anyone one here? *wink wink*


He want,s a source for HCG and AAS should have no problems as there are loads on here .


----------

